# Trend AirShield Pro, Up for Review



## GrandpaLen

Great review.

Thanks for sharing your blog, as it attests to a company with a solid Customer Service policy.

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len.
Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## woodshopmike

Grandpa Len,

Thank you for checking out my blog, I hope that you will stop in from time to time. From all of my interactions thus far, Trend has been great to work with.

Love you quote btw "Mother Nature should be proud of what you've done with her tree. - Len"


----------



## longgone

I have had a Trend Air Shield pro for quite a few years and find it the best solution for those of us with beards.
I bought a second battery and an external battery charger since I have often used it longer than the battery will power it. you can even use it with the power cord plugged in the helmet so there is no delay at all.

I only wish they would come up with a lithium battery since lithium is so common and advantageous.


----------



## woodshopmike

Greg, I too had wondered about lithium batteries. They are lighter, do not discharge when stagnant nearly as much as others, and give all they've got until they die.

I've not asked Trend about their battery decision parameters, but I'd imagine the fact that Li batteries can become quite hot while in continuous use and have been known to combust was a deterrent especially since the battery is in the helmet and not on a belt loop.


----------



## Hawaiilad

I also started wearing the Trend Pro nearly all the time I am cutting and sanding in the shop. After time spent in the Hospital with lung problems, the wife made me promise to buy it. I sure am glad I did. Yea, living in Hawaii it does get warm in the shop, no AC, but I do have fans. But I will not be without the Trend.


----------



## ja6ke

Excellent write up. I have been wearing one for a couple of months now. Two headbands and challenged battery from the lack of a trickle charger but the real annoyance for me is the constant need to adjust the headband. Every time I put it on I need to tighten it as it has slipped. I had hoped when the old one broke and I replaced it that the problem would go away but nope.

Despite the fact that I consider it the most annoying thing in the shop, I use it and will continue to do so. You only need to look at the filters to see the value.


----------



## woodshopmike

Glad y'all enjoyed the review!

I've not had an issue with the headband slipping… Lucky me I guess. Once I saw the filters after a days use I was very glad I made the investment!'

I also don't have AC in my shop, but I don't use fans and I can rarely keep windows open because wasps, yellow jackets, bees, and the occasional hornet will find there way in. A guy that runs like a school girl when he sees one of these guys while working on the lathe (or any tool) is not a good combination. I still use the helmet religiously though!

I guess I need some screens for the windows and one of those awesome big pull down screens for the garage door!


----------



## razor524

I have a question regarding these. I have a large head, hat size is 7 3/4. Does anyone think this would be an issue? I have tried them on in the store but did not spend the time adjusting everything as I had to take it out of the box and did not want to get the evil eye from the store clerks!


----------



## woodshopmike

I don't think it would be a problem. There is a lot of range in the headband. You can even adjust the depth of fit with the top strap that is covered in felt.

My father in law has trouble finding hats that are big enough some times and he wore it just fine.


----------



## Hawaiilad

I agree, head size should be a problem because you can adjust the headband for smaller or larger head size.

One problem I have had are the filters. When changing out a battery (getting tired of needing 3 batteries because after they have set in the charger to long they loose the length of the charge), I knocked off one of the filters. Decided to take both off and air blow them out and had a very hard time replacing them. They work fine at collecting the dust, but everytime I change out a battery, the filter will fall out. Very hard to attach them. Perhaps I am doing something wrong here.

I would not be without my Trend…after spending all day in the shop, I no longer cough my lungs out, and better yet, the wife is happy.


----------



## jgt1942

I love the protection it provides both for flying objects and dust however there are two issues that need attention. (1) The grade of the plastic is lacking in the area of static control and scratch resistance. The additional stick-on shield does help protect from scratches but does nothing for the static control. Also after you replace the plastic stick-on it is near impossible to get a complete seal and this results in a visible distortion. (2) The low battery signal cannot be cut off and comes on after a short usage but the battery will still provide power for at least another 6 hours.


----------

